# The Naked Fatty



## dirtsailor2003 (Aug 9, 2013)

I always have bacon in the house, even if it is frozen and in the freezer. Not yesterday though. There was no sign of bacon anywhere in the house. Since I was under a time crunch running to the store was out of the question. So Naked fatties it would be!













9470995349_d63a536547_k.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Aug 9, 2013






Spinach, jalapeno, shrooms, mini sweet peppers, garlic, chives













9470993665_7f0203f7f7_k.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Aug 9, 2013






Mixed that all up with diced tomato, feta, Parmesan, salt, pepper, Worcestershire.













9470990149_5065f66434_k.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Aug 9, 2013






Spread out the mixture













9470988495_ed7ca2b0d9_k.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Aug 9, 2013






Roll it and into the fridge until its time to cook.













9470986503_b48dfb4fad_k.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Aug 9, 2013






It multiplied!













9470984815_d5c84e9033_k.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Aug 9, 2013






Into the mini at 265* with cherry and pecan TBS













9473765438_58cf3e1c44_k.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Aug 9, 2013






Ready for the reverse sear. Yeah that's right reverse seared naked fatty!













9473758780_6343292c6a_k.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Aug 9, 2013


















9473762374_75985438e2_k.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Aug 9, 2013


















9470978457_d53034b58c_k.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Aug 9, 2013


















9473755360_2bb26536e3_k.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Aug 9, 2013


















9473754006_7e10ad265d_k.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Aug 9, 2013


















9470968879_f505fc1b9c_k.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Aug 9, 2013


















9470966067_d12fd925fb_k.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Aug 9, 2013


















9473746674_d5e2fa2d03_k.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Aug 9, 2013






ENJOY!!!!


----------



## seenred (Aug 9, 2013)

Very nice, Case!  Those look outstanding...even if they are naked!

Red


----------



## pc farmer (Aug 9, 2013)

They look great.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Aug 9, 2013)

SeenRed said:


> Very nice, Case!  Those look outstanding...even if they are naked!
> 
> Red


Thanks Red! They were super tasty! Originally I was just going to mix it all together and do smoked meatloaf, but then I thought what the heck I'll roll them up!


c farmer said:


> They look great.


Thanks Farmer! Get a batch rolling on your uds!


----------



## tonybel (Aug 9, 2013)

Looking good... Thanks for sharing.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Aug 9, 2013)

Tonybel said:


> Looking good... Thanks for sharing.


Thanks Tonybel they were were tasty!


----------



## kathrynn (Aug 9, 2013)

Looks like one exploded....cuz it was NAKED!  lol

Kat


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Aug 9, 2013)

KathrynN said:


> Looks like one exploded....cuz it was NAKED!  lol
> 
> Kat



Yeah it had a wee bit too much in its gut!!!


----------



## disco (Aug 9, 2013)

Great Qview!

Disco


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Aug 9, 2013)

Disco said:


> Great Qview!
> 
> Disco



Thanks Disco!


----------



## smokinhusker (Aug 9, 2013)

Looks fantastic! I prefer the naked fatties and I love the combo of ingredients.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Aug 9, 2013)

SmokinHusker said:


> Looks fantastic! I prefer the naked fatties and I love the combo of ingredients.


Thanks Alesia! They were really tasty!


----------



## brewyah (Sep 24, 2013)

KathrynN said:


> Looks like one exploded....cuz it was NAKED!  lol
> 
> Kat


I nearly exploded, too...and I'm NOT naked (but considering taking off my shirt).


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Sep 24, 2013)

Looks great Case!

Bill


----------



## mfreel (Oct 11, 2013)

I thought this post was going to be about something else.  Sorry.


----------



## mrgriz (Oct 13, 2013)

Those look great; even minus the bacon ;)  I don't always "dress" mine; it depends on what I'm stuffing with and what flavor I'm shooting for.


----------

